

When brain damage unlocks the genius within - wslh
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-02/when-brain-damage-unlocks-genius-within

======
Capricornucopia
I have a rare brain condition, an arachnoid cyst, which is a type of non-
cancerous brain tumour I was born with. It's between the parietal and
occipital lobes in my left hemisphere, larger than a chicken egg. My
neurophysiology is quite peculiar, and I have traits of hyperlexia and Non-
Verbal Learning Disorder. The neuroscience team who are working with me have a
lot of testing to do, but I'm certain my cognitive strengths, as well as my
cognitive weaknesses, are partially to due with my cyst. It's considered to be
congential brain damage.

Interestingly, my fiance (a rather brilliant computer scientist) has acquired
brain damage from a car accident, and from the time he fell down a flight of
stars and broke his neck and bruised the rear of his brain.

------
Mz
There is also statistical correlation between genetic disorders which impact
neurological function and high IQs. By definition, "genius" is an abnormally
functioning brain in some sense. We don't sit around awe struck by people with
normal jobs, who drive cars and what not, even though a lot of "ordinary"
things today would leave people from even a hundred years ago awe struck. We
just think it is normal. Those who can't do such things get viewed as
defective.

